# Anyone with Parrotlets?



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

:wave1: Hi guys! Just wanted to know if anyone here have any parrotlets and what has been their experience with them! I am, for sure, not even close, to getting one any time soon, but I want to expand my flock in the future, and a parrotlet would be the next birdie I would want to get! So, don't be shy! Show me your birdies and tell me your stories! How do they get along with the rest of your flock? Pictures will most certainly be appreciated  I'm all ears! 
:blue plet: :green plet: :yellow plet: :yellow: :celestial: :budge:


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I don't have parrotlets, but one of the Youtubers I watch has both a Youtube channel and a Tumblr blog dedicated to birds, more specifically her two parrotlets! You can find her here Part Of The Flock or here https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBlTvJJe-GE8Z_yKnSofzwg

I have heard parrotlets are very territorial, so make sure you keep him/her away from the other birds- no cohabiting! Best of luck if you do decide to get one!:green plet::white plet::blue plet:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You might want to check out these links if you have not yet already done so:

https://www.thespruce.com/facts-about-parrotlets-390924

Winged Wisdom Pet Bird Magazine. An Introduction to Parrotlets, exotic pet birds

https://lafeber.com/pet-birds/lovebird-parrotlet/

Parrotlet...Get Facts, See Pictures And Read What Owners Of Parrotlets Say.*


----------



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

:woot: Thanks for the links, guys! I will make sure to read them tonight~ Ooo I love when people make accounts or blogs about their pets, especially parrots! It's like they're the boss! :001_tongue:


----------



## Lalabaka (Oct 24, 2016)

Hunterkat said:


> I don't have parrotlets, but one of the Youtubers I watch has both a Youtube channel and a Tumblr blog dedicated to birds, more specifically her two parrotlets! You can find her here Part Of The Flock or here https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBlTvJJe-GE8Z_yKnSofzwg
> 
> I have heard parrotlets are very territorial, so make sure you keep him/her away from the other birds- no cohabiting! Best of luck if you do decide to get one!:green plet::white plet::blue plet:


Katherine,

now that I clicked on the links, I do know this blogger and Youtuber! I love her! I think from watching her, I have learned so much about parrotlets, she even helped me with my budgie, Peri! Thanks for posting this on the thread because I believe she is very helpful for owners with small parrots, even if she's mainly talking about parrotlets! :goodpost:


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

What I've heard about parrotlets is that they have a much "stronger" personality, and need, if single birds, a lot "to do".
Budgies have plenty of parrot personality, in a small package, and easier to get along with. They talk very well (not all) and you have an artist's pallet of color possibilities.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Lalabaka said:


> Katherine,
> 
> now that I clicked on the links, I do know this blogger and Youtuber! I love her! I think from watching her, I have learned so much about parrotlets, she even helped me with my budgie, Peri! Thanks for posting this on the thread because I believe she is very helpful for owners with small parrots, even if she's mainly talking about parrotlets! :goodpost:


I found her when I was researching for getting my budgie! I agree, she really helps with any small parrot species. :biggrin1:


----------

